# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  New Cavern Layout. Thoughts?

## Kier

As I am nearing the completion on the first 10 levels of my Endless Dungeon(large Brick Format) I have begun working on new textures, for another set, a Cavern this time around. 

This is just maybe the top 1/3 or 1/4 of the map I am currently working on. 

Looking for some opinions on where it is going. The textures work? Too much depth to the wall? Too little?

Obviously its just the first draft, but I am thinking I like where it is going.

----------


## eepjr24

Two comments here. I would prefer more contrast between the levels (or walls versus floor if you prefer). Maybe smooth the textures on the floor more or increase the difference in color between the two? It seems to blend together too easily for my eyes. 

In this section:



Is this the entrance to the cavern, sloping down from above? 

I like the subtle but still discernible grid. The colors remind me of a mine with high iron content, with yellow and red oxides staining the stone. 

- Ernie

----------


## Kier

> Two comments here. I would prefer more contrast between the levels (or walls versus floor if you prefer). Maybe smooth the textures on the floor more or increase the difference in color between the two? It seems to blend together too easily for my eyes. 
> 
> In this section:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the entrance to the cavern, sloping down from above? 
> 
> I like the subtle but still discernible grid. The colors remind me of a mine with high iron content, with yellow and red oxides staining the stone. 
> ...


Thanks for the comments

No, thats just the unfinished part. I stopped working the walls there, lol

Although I think if worked properly it will give a nice ramp up to higher sections, although that is for another multi tier I have in the back of my head.

I think as I bring texture back to the top layer, eliminate the rubble up there it will start to differentiate more. And once completed, walls will be all the way around which will help as well. I was going for the mine feel. Originally went gray, but have worked so much in that with the Endless Dungeon, I wanted a different color scheme.

----------


## Kier

Basic Layout is in. Still working on details and coloring. Haven't decided if I am going with crumbled ramps, or layered stairs for up and down between future levels, or tunnels in the walls.

As always let me know your thoughts.

----------


## Kier

Alright. So, I think this as a base is pretty much done. I would like to differentiate the top or walls from the floor more, but not liking anything I have done. 

I still have to cut hallways in and out. Mount it to my backdrop. Will probably post it in the finished section from there.

----------


## Kier

Well, I couldn't help 1 more update before posting the title and moving over to the finished map section. Probably going to flip it so I can get my title in along the bottom, maybe not though.

I lightened the top or wall section by 10, and darkened the floor by 15 pts. Not too much difference but I hope enough to help separate the two. And I couldn't help myself flooding a little corner there.

----------


## XCali

I love the texture so much, I would actually like to learn how you do them.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kier

> I love the texture so much, I would actually like to learn how you do them.


Thanks, XCali.  The basic texture was created in Blender, just a simple rock with a moss texture blended into it. I did a RGB curve, cranked down the green in the moss and pushed up the red. This creates the basic color scheme. It really begins to come together when I bring it into GIMP, the pebble overlay, crack overlays, etc. I just play with them, it seems to soften the sharp edges of the rock, blending the colors even more allowing them to come forth. 

If you want to give it a whirl I can shoot you a more detailed message. I might even have the tutorial I followed to create my rocks from previous posts, the blend is just an offshoot of that one.

----------


## Bogie

Looking good.  The Light/dark difference helps a lot.

----------

